# Hello from Egypt



## MauMau (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello Forum Members!

I love your forum 

I'm an American who now lives in Alexandria, Egypt. I am very interested in the Egyptian Mau, and am also hoping to discuss the introduction of new blood into this breed with imports from Egypt.

My long term goal is to actually establish my own Mau Cattery right here in Egypt. 

Cheers

Laura


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to Cat forums Laura


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Warm welcome to the forum!

I did meet a cute Egyptian Mau at a cat show not long ago, he's a spayed guy called Elvis. The girl who owned him (she's from Finland) had imported him from Switzerland or if it was Austria, so there's somewhere to look. If you wish I can always give you her email address and she can get you in contact with some breeders in Europe.

Here's two pictures of Elvis I took that weekend:


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't know much about the Egyptian Mau. I'd like to say hi though. Also I was wondering what you were doing in Alexandria? Not many expats that I know of there at least not when we were in Cairo. I'll always remember Alexandria-I broke 3 of my fingers there on the first day of vacation. Enjoy your time in Egypt. Masalama.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Don't know much about Mau's either, but welcome to you!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Warm Welcome to Cat Forum MauMau. Thanks Sam and Suzy for posting a picture of a Mau Mau. What a beautiful cat. Esp those green eyes! Hope to hear more about this breed.*


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Laura! Egyptian Mau's are so pretty I hope to see pictures if you get them anytime soon :wink:


----------



## MauMau (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome members

Ashley, I'm living in Egypt because this is where my husband lives. :wink: 

The Mau is an extraordinary beautiful and charismatic feline! The gooseberry green eyes are just one of it's trademarks. 

For any interested to learn more about this beauty, a quick Google search will take you to some great sites with tons of pictures and more information about the Mau. 

Cheers

Laura


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

